
Girls Who Code Founder to Ivanka Trump: Don't Use My Story - cdvonstinkpot
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/02/technology/girls-who-code-reshma-saujani-ivanka-trump/index.html
======
Network2020
It's odd that Ivanka Trump is using this story as inspiration while her
father's administration (of which she is a part) is working to end Michelle
Obama's "Let Girls Learn" initiative. It does seem a bit insincere.

With that being said, Saujani's tweet read a bit rude. Open-minded discussion
is key to moving forward with understanding. We'll never get anywhere if we
always shut down those that we don't agree with on certain issues.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"With that being said, Saujani's tweet read a bit rude. Open-minded discussion
is key to moving forward with understanding. We'll never get anywhere if we
always shut down those that we don't agree with on certain issues."

Exactly. On top of it, the complicit thing is nonsense when talking about a
daughter of an authoritarian, barely-negotiable father whose the President of
the U.S.. She's better off trying to carefully reign him in behind closed
doors while endorsing or funding good things he'd ignore. There's scenarios
where a family member might turn up the heat to try to leverage out some
concession. Maybe she could get those concessions. We don't see most of her
critics taking risks that huge, though. It's always easier to ask someone else
to take the Big Fall while making smaller, steady sacrifices if any at all
given some activism feels very rewarding.

I imagine Girls Who Code is in the latter category of putting work in, getting
some stress due to resistance, and with steady rewards (esp appreciation) from
the Girls Who Code. Totally unlike pissing off a dictator in a quasi-police
state regularly in public. Most people don't like anxiety or terror all day as
payment for whatever popularity that might bring.

------
jamesmp98
imo a pretty poor way to protest the administration.

